# PEW X Black Self



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

This litter was born on the first. Culled from 6 down to 4, there were 3 males and 3 females. Just thought they were looking pretty good today, and boy are they a wiggly bunch! The shine is lovely, almost satin-like. Love it.

















Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LayRong (Jun 16, 2017)

This litter was born on the first. Culled from 6 down to 4, there were 3 males and 3 females. Just thought they were looking pretty good today, and boy are they a wiggly bunch! The shine is lovely, almost satin-like. Love it. 
goldenslot
gclub online


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow, they look perfect! Nice and plump, have shiny coats. I'm in love!


----------

